#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Γεωδαιτικός σταθμός Leica Flexline TS06power-5”(1.5mgon) - ΠΩΛΗΘΗΚΕ

## lxo

*Πωλείται γεωδαιτικός σταθμός Leica Flexline TS06power-5”(1.5mgon)*, 
ουσιαστικά  αχρησιμοποίητος, με τα κάτωθι παρελκόμενα:

GDF111-1, Tribrach BASIC, w/o o. plummetGEB211, Lithium-Ion battery for RX1220GKL211, Charger BASIC, for Li-Ion batterySet:GSD04 Communication sidecover withGEV189, Data Transfer cable, Lemo to USB( Δυνατότητα μεταφοράς δεδομένων μέσω Bluetooth     και USB  memory stick)GPR111 Circular prism BASICCTP101, Aluminium tripodReflector pole GSL11, 2.15 mLicence key for FlexOffice Standard Software 
 Tιμή αγοράς :8747,00 (*7350,00* + 1397,00 ΦΠΑ) από τη METRICA (11ος /2009) .  
Πωλείται  : *3.500,00* ευρώ. 

Επικοινωνία στο email*: lan_cho@hotmail.com*

*— ΠΩΛΗΘΗΚΕ —*

----------

